# Uber's Insurance Policy Expired On Dec 21st



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Per Uber's blog post Ridesharing Insurance Policy
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy
"We are proud to share it publicly *here* and answer some important questions."

*That policy expired on Dec 21st, 2014.










The new Policy should've been uploaded for Drivers to print out.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And speaking of Insurance, this accident happened yesterday:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2qbw7t


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow...scary. I'm glad the driver is okay and glad he (or she) wasn't ubering. Sad thing. Hit and run. People are getting crazier by the day. I'm glad the cops got the guy...he'll do some time.

Uber policy is not current ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Uber policy is not current ?


The policy that Drivers have printed out is expired. Uber has not uploaded the New Policy for Drivers to print out.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The policy that Drivers have printed out is expired. Uber has not uploaded the New Policy for Drivers to print out.


BE CAREFUL OUT THERE GUYS!!! NOW U NOT ONLY HAVE A BULLSHIT INSURANCE POLICY....YOU HAVE NO INSURANCE OVER THE HOLIDAYS!!! CHECK YOUR WAYBILLS TO SEE IF FLUBER HAS UPDATED THEIR POLICY!!!


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

here you go...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks John!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

John_in_kc said:


> here you go...


Thank you !!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The policy that Drivers have printed out is expired. Uber has not uploaded the New Policy for Drivers to print out.


_My commercial insurance is urgent,whew!!_


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> BE CAREFUL OUT THERE GUYS!!! NOW U NOT ONLY HAVE A BULLSHIT INSURANCE POLICY....YOU HAVE NO INSURANCE OVER THE HOLIDAYS!!! CHECK YOUR WAYBILLS TO SEE IF FLUBER HAS UPDATED THEIR POLICY!!!


Just checked my Waybill, Insurance shows until 3/16


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

got one like this for lyft and sidecar?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

people just trying to make a stink over nothing, smh


----------

